# Just got home from Metallica show in Montreal



## dufe32

Awesome show, really!

It's too bad that they've become a "marketing tool" and a big business, but they do deliver on stage. Almost a perfect performance, some small glitches but barely noticeable. Last time I saw them was on the St. Anger tour in 2005, it was good but tonight was - by far - better. Opening acts were Gojira and Lamb of God, weird combo for Metallica if you ask me. On St. Anger tour, it was Godsmack as opening act, it was in my honest opinion a better choice.

Nevertheless, I had a great evening, Metallica never was part of my "favorite bands" but I do like their energy on stage.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I tried to score tickets to one of the Toronto shows but they went fast. Was hoping to take Marnie, she has never seen them. I was listening to the "justice" album the other day. Great stuff.


----------



## mhammer

So what I want to know is whether Hetfield was playing what might have looked like a Les Paul inspired axe with F-holes. Just curious.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

mhammer said:


> So what I want to know is whether Hetfield was playing what might have looked like a Les Paul inspired axe with F-holes. Just curious.


He has been known to play this thing


----------



## lbrown1

GuitarsCanada said:


> He has been known to play this thing


that's the ESP truckster....cool guitar


I'm gonna be going to the Ottawa show in Nov....got floors - I'm a little old for that SH#@ - but whatever - i'll be GREAT fun!

thanks for the review


----------



## elizard

Good to hear that the show was good. I got a ticket for the Winnipeg show for Thanksgiving Day, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## dufe32

Hetfield actually plays a new one, it's called the "Iron Cross" from ESP, looks much better than the "Truckster".

I also saw Hetfield with that same "Iron Cross" model but by Gibson instead of ESP. Anyways, on tour they use almost exclusively ESPs - much lighter and less expensive I guess. But Hammet did use a Flying V when playing "Hit the lights", which was awesome.










I added the pic.... scott


----------



## dufe32

Thx a lot man! Yup, that's the one. Available for *gulp* 9999$...


----------



## mhammer

I asked because he bought the one on the far right in this picture about a couple of hours before I went to try it. I was just curious as to whether it was finding use on stage. I know the seller would like to know.


----------



## I_cant_play

I saw them last 2 times they were here in Vancouver. The first was the St. Anger Tour and then it was this tour (whatever it's called..). I actually liked them better on the St. Anger Tour even though it's by far their worst album. I don't like the new one either but during the St. Anger Tour they seem to have realized that the album was a flop so they didn't play many songs from it and stuck mostly to old material. Now they played like 4-5 songs from Death Magnetic probably because it was well received (and the songs are like 7+ minutes). As a result I find I liked many more songs on the St. Anger Tour. 

The tickets also went ridiculously fast this last time. I logged on the moment the tickets went on sale and couldn't get 3 seats together (and I was initially hoping for floor tickets). They were completely sold out in less than half an hour.


----------



## I_cant_play

mhammer said:


> I asked because he bought the one on the far right in this picture about a couple of hours before I went to try it. I was just curious as to whether it was finding use on stage. I know the seller would like to know.


what guitar is that? Never seen the brand before..


----------



## dufe32

I_cant_play said:


> I saw them last 2 times they were here in Vancouver. The first was the St. Anger Tour and then it was this tour (whatever it's called..). I actually liked them better on the St. Anger Tour even though it's by far their worst album. I don't like the new one either but during the St. Anger Tour they seem to have realized that the album was a flop so they didn't play many songs from it and stuck mostly to old material. Now they played like 4-5 songs from Death Magnetic probably because it was well received (and the songs are like 7+ minutes). As a result I find I liked many more songs on the St. Anger Tour.


I agree with you completely but the new album kicks some serious ass, especially live. And besides, I never thought St. Anger was a bad album, I liked it a lot.


----------



## mhammer

I_cant_play said:


> what guitar is that? Never seen the brand before..


It's a Gruhn, designed by George Gruhn ( http://www.gruhn.com/gruhndesign/gruhnmodel.html#instock ). We went out for lunch last Tuesday, and on the way back he wanted me to try it out. When we got back to the store and he went to get it, the staff-member said that Hetfield had bought it a few hours earlier that day (Metallica played up the street the night before). They didn't get any sort of publicity shot, and there was certainly no endorsement deal, but Gruhn was mildly curious and hopeful that Hetfield would be seen playing it. I was about to pop a letter off in the mail to Gruhn, and was hoping to be able to tell him if it has shown up on stage yet.

No big whoop. Fabulous axe BTW. Everything gruhn promised. Just wish I had a couple of thousand hanging around.


----------



## sfx70

saw them in Hamilton. Godsmack opened up for them - that was a cool concert - but ppl were just getting warmed up while Godsmack was on stage .. it's too bad cuz they a had a cool set as I remember - the two drum solo - oh yea!


----------



## KoskineN

I went to the sunday show in Mtl too and it was great! It was just crazy to be there with all the people screaming! No wonder why these guys love to play here!

As for James' guitars, he also uses 2 James Trussart guitars. A Les Paul style, and also a Flying V model. Really cool guitars. The others were his ESP models(Eclipse, Explorer and a V). The original Gibson Les Paul "Iron Cross" is a nice guitar, and the ESP replica is cool too.


----------



## I_cant_play

mhammer said:


> It's a Gruhn, designed by George Gruhn ( http://www.gruhn.com/gruhndesign/gruhnmodel.html#instock ). We went out for lunch last Tuesday, and on the way back he wanted me to try it out. When we got back to the store and he went to get it, the staff-member said that Hetfield had bought it a few hours earlier that day (Metallica played up the street the night before). They didn't get any sort of publicity shot, and there was certainly no endorsement deal, but Gruhn was mildly curious and hopeful that Hetfield would be seen playing it. I was about to pop a letter off in the mail to Gruhn, and was hoping to be able to tell him if it has shown up on stage yet.
> 
> No big whoop. Fabulous axe BTW. Everything gruhn promised. Just wish I had a couple of thousand hanging around.


Wow they look amazing...


----------



## mhammer

Although I ws a little anxious about the fact that the tops are spruce, George assured me they were quite hardy. Neverthless, it may not be the sort of instrument that will continue to hold its good looks when used in performance by a band like Metallica. Now a Trussart, or an easily replaceable unit like an ESP, is more appropriate for them.

While it's not "way out there", it's different enough that I imagine a player like Hetfield would take a little while to develop a feel for. It has a near acoustic feel with respect to how it responds to a strum.


----------



## Rideski

I managed to get box seats for the show in Ottawa on Nov3rd. Can't wait!


----------



## ashm70

OOOO I like the Barney Kessel on the far left!!!!! Hellooooo Jimmy Reed tunes!


----------



## I_cant_play

mhammer said:


> Although I ws a little anxious about the fact that the tops are spruce, George assured me they were quite hardy. Neverthless, it may not be the sort of instrument that will continue to hold its good looks when used in performance by a band like Metallica. Now a Trussart, or an easily replaceable unit like an ESP, is more appropriate for them.
> 
> While it's not "way out there", it's different enough that I imagine a player like Hetfield would take a little while to develop a feel for. It has a near acoustic feel with respect to how it responds to a strum.


I really doubt that he would ever use it live. He pretty much uses the same guitars all the time. Solid, mahogany body neck-throughs. I've never seen him use a hollowbody live... I'm sure like most of these loaded rock stars he has quite a collection that does not actually get used in concerts.


----------



## Overt1

i've always wanted to go to a metallica concert. too bad none of my friends like them the way i do


----------



## dufe32

Overt1 said:


> i've always wanted to go to a metallica concert. too bad none of my friends like them the way i do


Just get yourself a ticket and go, it's worth it. Especially if you're a die-hard fan. You will not be disappointed. Here's a shot of the stage:


----------



## elizard

Nice photo. 11 days and counting!


----------



## dufe32

elizard said:


> Nice photo. 11 days and counting!


You're gonna have a blast!


----------



## elizard

Well the Winnipeg show was wild. Showed up for the last couple minutes of Gojira, and all of Lamb of God, and can't say I liked it, but stuck around anyway. Metallica came on around 9:15, and played for a bit over 2 hours. They got the crowd going, and I didn't sit down for once (100 level seats) during the entire show. Super tired the next day at work though, but I was surprised that I still had my voice, though the throat/neck was a bit sore.

A few people I talked to complained about the set list featuring too many new songs. And its true, it did feature a lot of new songs, but I'm personally a fan of Death Magnetic, so it wasn't a bad thing IMO. They played quite a few old favorites, and close the show with a WICKED version of Seek & Destroy. I even managed to get the recording of the concert (good quality)!

Someone managed to get a half-decent vid of a couple songs:
http://www.youtube.com/user/metalexa#p/u/3/QZ7SRD8Hs10


----------



## Overt1

awesome vid. i didn't know they started to do lazer shows


----------

